# House renovation!!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

All right, its a New Year and my family is expanding (wife is 16 weeks ) . So, we have decided to do some renovation/expansion of the House. My office will be turn in to a nursery (makes sense is next to my bedroom) and my utility/tank room will be expanded and divided in to a utility/more efficient room and my new office. Going to the point: I have some much stuff and tanks that needs to go (everything is free, some conditions may apply :shock

Inventory:

40G Lotus/shrimp Breeder (Donated to Martin High)

30G hexagon long (very old) tank, it has a wood rim and a matching stand that its a great restoration project. I had my CRS/CBS in it, the akadama soil included.

20G high with a pair of breeding kribensis 

20G high empty

2 10G (1 with akadama soil)

Lots of old stuff so please help me with the clean out lol, and take everything.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

pm sent for 20 gal high empty


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## KingBichir (Jun 12, 2012)

pm sent as well


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Guys I will be available Sunday after the meeting, and will pm everyone tomorrow!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> Guys I will be available Sunday after the meeting, and will pm everyone tomorrow!


Also, I can't really hold any longer than Sunday for stuff.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention: I will give priority to DFW Aquatic plant members, I'll see everyone at the meeting Sunday!!


----------

